# XAMPP unter Vista sehr langsam



## Spelmann (3. November 2008)

...oh Mann, und ich dachte das Gerede um die Vistamacken wäre Übertreibung.

Mein System ist jetzt so weit eingerichtet, und ich möchte wieder an meinen Webseiten arbeiten. Da muss ich feststellen, das der Aufruf einer Seite die auf dem localhost liegt 5 sec dauert. Das nervt!
XAMPP ist nicht unter C:\ installiert. Ich benutze kein Zone Alarm.

Weiß jemand, wie ich den Seitenaufruf optimieren kann?


----------



## rlossin (4. November 2008)

Die Frage ist: Ist das bei allen Dateien so, oder vlt. bei Dateien, die z.B. MySQL nutzen.

Vlt. könnte man so erfahren, welcher Dienst so exrem lansam ist.


----------



## Spelmann (4. November 2008)

Hi rlossin,

Guter Ansatz, aber es spielt leider keine Rolle, welche Techniken die Seiten verwenden. Auch Seiten die weder PHP noch MySql nutzen brauchen so lange.


----------



## Spelmann (4. November 2008)

Jetzt kommt der Knaller...
Ich habe, um meine Seiten auch auf dem IE6 testen zu können, unter Vista auch den "Virtual PC 2007" mit XP von Microsoft installiert.
Hier dauert das Aktualisieren einer Seite unter localhost nur Bruchteile einer Sekunde Ich finde das kurios, denn dieses XP wird ja gewissermaßen aufwändig über Vista geschleift.

Also scheint das Problem nicht bei XAMPP zu liegen. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## hammet (4. November 2008)

Bist du von deinem virtuellem XP auf dein Vista+XAMPP gegangen oder auf ein eigenes XAMPP?


----------



## Spelmann (4. November 2008)

Ich rufe vom Virtual PC das Vista XAMPP auf.
Inzwischen zeigt sich, daß das Problem vielleicht weder bei Vista, noch bei XAMPP liegt. Im IE7 auf Vista erfolgt das Aktualisieren der Seite nämlich auch sofort ohne Wartezeit. Sollte tatsächlich der Firefox eine Macke haben?


----------



## hammet (4. November 2008)

Kann durchaus sein ja, beim Firefox kann man viel einstellen und genausviel zerstören.
Wenn es mit dem IE funktioniert sllte es am Firefox liegen, zu Not kannst du ja noch Opera oder Netscape oder ChromeD) probieren. Wenn es bei denen auch geht, liegt es sicher am Firefox.


----------



## Spelmann (4. November 2008)

Ich denke, ich mache dann besser einen neuen Thread auf. Sonst wirds missverständlich.
Vielen Dank soweit


----------

